# Weedles first movie!!!



## Weedle (Feb 22, 2009)

Just a short vid i made of my Heggie Weedle when i was board, I dont really talk to her like i do in the movie so dont worrie i love her a tonnnnn.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I watched it and left a comment. Very cute!


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

awww so cute!!  i added it to my favorites


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

awww that was pretty cute! and weedle is adorable! :lol:


----------



## Weedle (Feb 22, 2009)

Thanks Guys!!!


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh my god!! That was funny!!!! :lol: 

That's my favorite movie of the year!!


----------



## jojoness (Jan 26, 2009)

nice movie! and awesome choice of music, i love the unicorns :]~


----------



## sarahomnia (Feb 10, 2009)

i love that!
favorited it.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Adorable! Very nice work.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Weedle is adorable! You are very lucky!


----------

